# Travel forum header



## tomscott (Jul 28, 2015)

I was just wondering if there is a Travel section?

It would be really useful, I'm a travel photographer and a lot of my posts are wasted as they are put under categories that don't fit. Recently had a really good 2 week road trip across 5 countries which will be appearing in a couple of UK magazines. But I had to put it under sports.

I also traveled across South america, including the amazon etc for 2 months, North america for 3 months and about to embark across africa for 4 months and don't really have anywhere specifically to post the images. Most come with a breadth of editorial from x,y and z magazine as they aren't worldwide publications.

Just wondering if its possible to add a travel section or any advice on where is best to post.

Cheers


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 28, 2015)

+1 good idea, Tom.

"Travel photography" as a whole story contains too many aspects to be put into the other sections like landscape, city, portrait, etc.

But the post should be telling a "story", so not just a portrait from a person from that city in this country.

Did you already PM the mods?


----------



## tomscott (Jul 28, 2015)

Thats it exactly!

No I didn't I wasn't sure what the best method was to bring up a suggestion or who to contact.


----------



## RGF (Jul 28, 2015)

Where you thinking of travel as "technical" challenge or more of "shooting while traveling"?


----------



## tomscott (Jul 28, 2015)

Well a travel section which can contain anything to do with travel, from gear, to a write up of a journey undertaken or advice about upcoming trips and locations.

There isn't really a header that encompasses anything to do with travel, hundreds of threads about gear and trips but the heading are all quite specific and I think a travel header would be a good addition!

Usually travel will contain a lot of the heading already like landscape, city etc etc but its a bit of a pain to split the images up when they could be explained all under one umbrella.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 28, 2015)

tomscott said:


> No I didn't I wasn't sure what the best method was to bring up a suggestion or who to contact.


I would refer directly to Craig Blair (CanonRumors) via PM, E-Mail or contact form:
http://www.canonrumors.com/contact-form/

Please feel free to do so, because it was your idea. 
And of course understand, that he's busy quite often so maybe the reaction will take some time.


----------



## tomscott (Jul 29, 2015)

Craig was kind enough to add a Travel section 

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?board=105.0


----------

